# Rek's log



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a log in a book, I think I will start to transfer it to here.
First few posts will be all looking back....
hopefully I see changes over time....


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

*7 months ago*

Sept 2001
height 5'7 -doubt that will change 
weight: 180 lbs
age: 27

stomach: 37 inches

hated the summer, didn't want to take my shirt off because I had a "beer belly".

decided that was enough, need change.
When I was in high school I worked out and made some gains, decided it was time to start again.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

*7 months ago cont'd*

setup a workout program based on what I did in high school.

Chest and tri
-flat bb
-incline bb
-decline bb
-flat db
-decline fly
-incline db
-rope pull downs 
-straight bar pull down
-vbar pull down

back and bi forearm
-lat pull downs
-wide row
-db row
-seated cable row
-ez-curl bar
-db curl
-cable curl
-forearm curls


shoulder traps abs
-over head lifts
-front lifts
-side lifts
-shrugs
-crunches
-leg raises



legs.
-extentions
-lunges 
-sled press
-seated calf raises


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

wow...
can you say overtraining on chest day ??


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

after a couple of weeks I added cardio.
I started doing eliptical machine.
20-30 min after each workout (4 times a week).


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

october 2001
turned 28
starting to feel healthier.
doing more research.

started to eat cleaner (was eating better already, but not totally clean).

start to eat chicken more, tuna sandwiches, egg white sandwich (too much bread!!) etc etc..


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

changed my routine after reading an article.
ended up being way too much.

Back and bi day: 
2 set of: 
wide pull up, med pull up, med chin, close chin 
3 sets each: 
lat pull down 
close grip seated cable pull 
standing wide grip ez-bar 
inclined sitting dumbells 
bent over row 
cable curls 
one arm concintration curls 


Chest tri day: 
3 sets each: 
bench press 
decline press 
incline dumbell press 
flat bench flys 
Barbell Lying Triceps Extension 
cable push down with V bar 
dips on side of bench 
one arm push downs


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

Nov - joined ironmag forums.
learned alot 

my shoulder started to hurt.
noticed it durring dips and incline db.

pain was on left side only, decided I was over training.
cut some stuff out of my routine on chest day.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

Weight:
167 lost 13 lbs !!!!!!!

read about negative effects of cardio and how weight training can be enough.

decided to cut out cardio to see what happens.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

Dec still

Diet, still in deficit, lowered the carbs upped the protein:
getting 1500-1800 cals perday 170g of protein.
low carbs and low fat.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

January
shoulder still hurts in the gym, not out of it, but hurts alot in the gym

Started to do rotator cuff exercises and cut out all shoulder isolation moves.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

3 weeks pass.
routine is now:
monday back traps
-chins
-wide row
-db row
-deadlifts
-shrugs

tuesday chest shoulders
-flat bb
-incline db
-dips (parallel bars)
-front lifts
-side lifts
-rear flys

wed-rest

thurs bicep tricep forearm
-ez-curl
-tri db ext
-rev ez-bar
-vbar press down
-incline db curl
-str bar press down
-forearm bb curl

friday legs
-squats
-seated calf raise
-ham curls
-standing calf raise
-straight leg deads

usually my legs are shaking by this point


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

Feb
weight is now 160 lbs yay!!
never had a peak on my bicep before, but I do now 

look way better than I did before.
BUT I still have a belly.... not as big, now 34 inches (lost 37) but there is flab.

try harder I guess.

added cardio back in.
30 min 3 times a week.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

march
shoulder still hurts a little, mostly durring dips.
removing tham from my routine, started decline db instead.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

march still.

my weight is stuck.
diet is good, but when you only weight 160 and you eat 1500-1800 cals per day you can't go any lower.

only way I can see to loose the last of my gut is to bulk first, then cut.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

So FINALLY we are at today !!!!

I am going to increase my cals to 2000 per day.

170 g pro, 50% of rest for carbs and 50% for fat.

a week from now I will up to 2300 then 2600 etc etc for a few weeks.

once I gain some lbs I will try cutting again.


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

still stuck at 160 btw...

MY 2000 cal diet:
bfast:
cup oatmeal with 30 g protein powder

snack:
1 cup cottage cheese 0.125 cup peanuts

lunch:
100 g lean turkey meat, 2 slice 12 grain bread
1/2 cup beef jerky

snack 
1 cup cottage cheese  0.125 cup peanuts

post workout
1 cup OJ i scoop protein

supper:
chicken breast, rice or pita bread.

snack:
1/2 cup beef jerky


----------



## Rek (Mar 15, 2002)

I will now start to post daily updates...well at least weekly.

Do people actually read these??
if you do, feel free to post comments.

I would be interested in seeing what you think about me starting a bulk phase right now, before my gut is completely gone.

Tanks.


----------



## Rek (Apr 5, 2002)

I love the 3 day split, it rocks.
I have managed to gain between 1-2 lbs.

gaining isn't as scary anymore, at first I was worried that if i upped my cals, i would explode as a fat ass, but so far no explosion!!!


----------



## Rek (Apr 5, 2002)

just notice it has been 20 days sice my last post, 1-2 lbs in 20 day is a little low, i'll up the cals.


----------

